# Stahls’ TV Releases Fourth-Quarter Class Schedule



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Whether you’re a veteran or a beginner in the decorated apparel industry, you’ll find new things to help your business grow at www.stahlstv.com. In addition to live webinars, you’ll find videos, a morning show, a blog, and archived educational sessions on a wide range of topics including how to, marketing and business basics. 

Stahls’ TV just released its fourth-quarter schedule, which features interactive online classes from October through Dec. 9. For the first time, some sessions are scheduled in the evenings for those who are too busy during work hours to attend. 

Check out the great lineup below or you can always go to STAHLS' TV for the latest updates and sessions. 

Stahls' TV Morning Show
Every Monday
11 - 11:45 a.m. EST
Want to plug into what’s happening in the apparel and promotional products marketplace? Let the Stahls’ TV Morning Show kick start your week and be the first to know the trends and strategies that will impact your decorating business. 
Register Now 

Hands on with the Graphtec CE 6000-60
October 21 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Jodie Edgar, Stahls' Equipment 
New to vinyl cutting? In this live classroom, educator Jodie Edgar will teach you vinyl cutter basics on the Graphtec CE 6000-60 so you can start cutting today.
Register Now 

Creating Art for T-Shirts with CADWORXLive.com
October 25 
10 - 11 pm EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct 
CadWorxLIVE is the industry’s first, cloud-based design software for vinyl cutting. It is filled with thousands of templates, fonts and pieces of clipart. We want to help you make the most of it. 
Register Now 

Creating Artwork for Team and League Business
October 27 
11-11:45 a.m. EST 
Presented by Mike Koval, Stahls' Equipment 
In this live classroom, you will learn how to quickly and easily create an entire team uniform using Cadworx Live, a vinyl cutter and a heat press. 
Register Now 

Printing Apparel for Team and League Business
October 27 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Bob Robinson, Stahls' Equipment 
Sports jerseys are consistent source of business for apparel decorators. In this class, you will get an insight on how to give your customers the professional look that keeps them coming back for more.
Register Now 

Five Secrets to Customer Acquisition
October 28 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Zach Ellsworth
Finding your first customer can be a challenge. Your brand can be defined. Your services clearly outlined. Your fliers all spell-checked. But now what? Join Zach Ellsworth as he walks you through the infant stages of customer acquisition and shows you how you can find your first customer. 
Register Now 

Increase Profit and Safety with Reflective Material
November 2 
1 - 1:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Brandon Chipps, Stahls'
Join Brandon Chipps in this live classroom as he incorporates reflective materials with other heat transfer films. The presentation will demonstrate how to decorate different garments using 3M and other reflective materials, how to incorporate embroidery with heat printing (Rip Away Appliqué) with reflective material, and finally how to increase sales by reaching out to different markets including municipalities and schools using hi-visibility reflective materials.
Register Now 
Inside the Mind of the Millennial
November 10 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Zach Ellsworth, Stahls' TV
The world is changing. And the millennial generation is leading this change. Join Zach Ellsworth as he explores the impact this growing generation has on the success of your business.
Register Now 

Up Close: The SawGrass Virtuoso Sublimation Printer
November 11 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Phil Tarcy, Stahls' Equipment 
In this live class, Phil Tarcy will introduce the SawGrass Virtuoso Sublimation Printer, its substrate compatibility, and how to use Creative Studio design software to create one-of-a-kind designs.
Register Now 
Six Steps to Grow Your Apparel Business with Email Marketing 
November 12 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Courtney Kubitza, Stahls'
Did you know that email marketing yields an average 4,300% return on investment for businesses in the United States? When executed correctly, email marketing is one of the best ways to grow your apparel business and build relationships with your customers. In this live class, Courtney Kubitza will walk you through six steps to creating a successful email marketing campaign and services that you can use to get started. 
Register Now 

Think Like a "CDO" (Chief Decorating Officer)
November 17 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Zach Ellsworth, Stahls' TV
Have you ever wondered if you were making the best decision about how to decorate a particular item? In this 45-minute session, Zach Ellsworth will examine a number of typical decorating opportunities and teach you how to think like a chief decorating officer!
Register Now 

Let's Get Something Straight
November 17 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Bob Robinson, Stahls' Equipment 
Even the most stunning designs can be diminished by being poorly located or crooked. In this live classroom, learn how you can help ensure that your graphics get a second look.
Register Now 

Hands on with the Graphtec CE 6000-60 (Part 2)
November 18 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Jodie Edgar, Stahls' Equipment 
If you consider yourself a vinyl cutter pro, this class is for you. In this live classroom, you will learn some of the more advanced features of your equipment.
Register Now 

Sales Compensation Unpacked – How to Only Pay for Results You Get 
November 30 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth, Stahls'
Coming up with a fair and motivating compensation structure for your sales team can be a daunting task. Join Josh Ellsworth, Stahls’ TV to learn important considerations when setting up a compensation plan.
Register Now 

Heat Press Buying Guide - LIVE
November 30 
3 - 4:00 p.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth, Stahls' TV
Whether you are new to heat printing and looking for your first heat press, replacing your existing press or adding a heat press to increase your capacity, you should attend this class. 
Learn what to look for in a new heat press including functionality, features, performance and much more. Q&A via chat will be available throughout the live video presentation.
Register Now 

Applique Made Easy with Any Word, Any Way
December 1 
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Mark Merola, Stahls' 
Are you currently offering embroidery? From the design, to the material selection, to the actual sewing of the design, see just how quick, easy, and profitable offering Any Word, Any Way can be.
Register Now 

Making Apparel with Your Laser Cutter 101
December 1 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Mark Merola, Stahls'
If you’re looking to increase your profit with equipment you already own, this live classroom will show you some of the many things that you can do with your laser cutter, or why you should invest in one. Whether you are looking to cut films or twills, or if you wanted to etch those same twills and films, this classroom will give the knowledge you need.
Register Now 

How to Start a T-Shirt Business for Less than $2000.00
December 9 
8 - 8:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Courtney Kubitza and Jodie Edgar, Stahls' and Stahls' Equipment 
Everyone has to start somewhere! In this live classroom, learn how to start your own T-shirt business for less than $2,000.
Register Now 

Apparel Crafters, Turn Your Hobby Into a Full-Time Business
December 10 
2 - 2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Jenna Sackett, Stahls'
Are you dreaming of turning your hobby into a full-time business? Join Jenna Sackett as she walks you through how to expand your apparel crafting hobby into a full-time job through sales strategies and marketing techniques.
Register Now 

Desktop Sublimation 101
December 15 
11 - 11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Mike Koval, Stahls' Equipment 
Interested in adding diversity to the products that you offer? Learn how to create sublimation transfers for apparel as well as hard goods with a desktop sublimation printer. Understand the benefits as well as limitations to sublimation printing.
Register Now 

An Industry Ignited- Forecasting 2016
December 30 
2 - 3 p.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth, Stahls' TV
Running a successful decorated apparel business means staying on top of trends that impact our industry. Join host Josh Ellsworth and a variety of guest experts as we look forward to a new year with new challenges and opportunities.
Register Now

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

